# IH 806 T/A parts???



## ragu3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anyone out there know where to get rebuild parts for a T/A? The only info I can find is for either a reman or individual pieces from CNH, both which are too expensive for the repairs needed. I find it so hard to believe that after all these years no aftermarket company has put a kit together to rebuild a T/A. Any help would be great.-rob


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum ragu3!

I don't know of any suppliers for parts for you tractor. What parts do you need? Sometimes you have to pay a high price for the correct parts especially on an older tractor. 

Andy


----------



## ragu3 (Nov 22, 2008)

looking for clutches and plates for high speed side of t/a and cant believe no one makes them in aftermarket.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum ragu3! TA's are a real expensive pain in the ass. Have you talked to any of the Red Power guys?


----------



## ragu3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys, I know a fair amount about the complexities of T/As and in the past have been able to repair most of them at a reasonable expense however when I try to get a kit for one no one wants to talk, they only want to sell me rebuilt units. I own my own shop and have been doing extensive restorations and mods for years and I dont see any reason there should not be a kit for rebuild after all a T/A is no more complicated to rebuild than an engine, PTO, hydraulic pump, ect...But at any rate I was just hoping to find some one else that repairs and not just replaces, it seams repairing things is a trade that is becoming extinct. LOL thanx for your input-rob:thumbsup:


----------



## tnfarmer (Jun 22, 2008)

I do not know of a company that sells just parts but there in a company that sells a lifetime T/A's i will have to ask my buddy that has bought one if it will help,sorry i could not be more help


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Have you tried hycapcity, we buy some rebuilt TA's from them. We used to be Case IH, but lost the Case IH side of things when it became CNH. Not usre of there web sight, should be able to google it. Still think it will be spendy.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Just thought of another thing, go to caseih.com and find the part numbers you are looking for and then check with DPNI and Parts Depot, those are two places I know that by old inventory from dealer.
caseman-d


----------

